# Your favourite non-fruity cereal recipes?



## GarethB (7/5/21)

Mixed up Tony's Revenge - Frosted Flakes https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1359494/Tony's Revenge | Frosted Flakes

Since then I've been addicted to Cereal 27, I would drink it if I could. Anyways, I'm looking for more tried, tested and favourite cereal recipes that don't have fruit in them.


----------



## Paul33 (7/5/21)




----------



## Paul33 (7/5/21)

Try that dude. Was a tasty one!!


----------

